# Bead Leaking!!!!



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The bead on three out of 4 wheels is now leaking. I plan on taking them all off and cleaning and then having them remounted. I've already heard about the new hl stuff but not sure about 32 oz. of goop in my tires. I want to know what some of your ideas for sealing beads is. The 31's are so big that they flex and it fills up every ride and I have a crapload of air in them. I heard about putting silicone on them and airing them up but my dad said something about silicone eating up the rims. What is the best bet for a long-term seal?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Silicone won't damage the rim or the rubber, however I too had some issues with mine and fixed all but with cleaning both the tire beed and the rim and re-polishing the rims and using spray scilicone when airing up to 35psi, then backing off. The one that gave me big problems I did a trick my dad tought me. Clean the beed with acitone ot thinner, clean and polish the beed area of the rim, install the tire, then before airing up, apply 3m weather strip adheasive...the yellow stuff..to about 1/2 inch back from the beed lip on both sides and quickly air up just enough to pop the beed on, then take all the pressure out and let sit for several hours. Then air back up to where you want it. It works..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what wheels are you running, the reason i was asking is because Ive heard that a lot of people with the 312's i think were having problems with the beads leaking because stuff was getting stuck in there


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my tires came from HL mounted with bead sealer.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I am running the SS112's in 14". Good idea with the 3m but I would have to do every rim all the way around. I'm actually thinking about the hl goop but trying to find a way around that...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

They make some black goop bead sealer. I used to use it on large 4X4 tires on trucks like 44"s when I was at an auto shop. When breaking the bead on a tire that had this stuff on it was a SOB.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rubber cement is the same stuff mayne!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I used (ONCE) black weather adhiesive.....see what i said once...it worked good though. till i had i get them darn things off.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I hear ya. I went ahead and ordered the hl stuff. Should be here tomorrow or monday. I'm going to have all the tires dismounted and cleaned and then use the stuff before I ever go riding. We'll see if it works for the bead leaking issues...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

my buddys laws had leaking beads before too and had to have them removed and put back on with good sealer i dont know maybe it is some laws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would go the route of bead sealer before anything else. And I'm pretty sure I would never ever ever ever put acid on my tire or rims.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> They make some black goop bead sealer. I used to use it on large 4X4 tires on trucks like 44"s when I was at an auto shop. When breaking the bead on a tire that had this stuff on it was a SOB.


Got me some of this...fixed all my beed leaks first time. Good stuff Fabman! Thanks


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I had the local tire place pull all my tires off the wheels and clean the bead. Put them all back on with that bead sealer and also put in the hl stuff. Been good ever since and it better for what I had to do and pay to get them sealed!!!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a bead come off the rim yesterday with my Mudlite XL's and SS112's on the outside rear while trailriding. Inside bead stayed on... I couldn't get it aired up so I walked back home to get the stock tires (2) and the old quad with help. I wasn't very far from home but it's still a pain with darkness coming on an -12 deg C. Once home I got the tire to take air and got the bead to seal. Now I'm running more air pressure (6psi) from now on even if they are rougher. 
Anyone else have a bead come off while riding? I guess the tire had little air in it with a possible leak. Hopefully it holds now. Will check again today to see if it held overnight.


----------

